# Berechnung der PFD einer komplexen Sensorschaltung nach IEC 61508 bzw. VDI/VDE2180



## williwuff (1 Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Im Rahmen einer Anlagenerweiterung wurde eine Sicherheitsbetrachtung gemacht. Aus einer festgelegten Hardwarearchitektur soll nun noch der rechnerische Sicherheitsnachweis gemacht werden, also die PFD ermittelt werden, um nachzuweisen, dass die PFD den geforderten SIL erreicht.. 
Folgende Konstellation der Hardware wurde festgelegt:

Der Sensorikteil ist wie folgt aufgebaut (Aktorik und Logikteil hab ich weggelassen, da dieser einfach aufgebaut ist und ich weiß wie ich ihn berechnen muss):

Es gibt 2x3 Sensoren, die jeweils mit einer 2v3-Schaltung ausgewertet werden. Beide 2v3 werden nochmals durch eine 1v2 ausgewertet.

```
Sensor 1 ----- |
Sensor 2 ----- |------2oo3---------|
Sensor 3------ |                  
                                   | ----------1oo2-------------
Sensor 4-------|                     
Sensor 5 ------|------2oo3---------|
Sensor 6-------|
```

Die IEC 61508-6 bzw. die VDI2180 stellt Formeln zur Verfügung mit der ich die einzelnen 2v3-Schaltungen berechnen kann. Als Ergebnis jeder 2v3-Formel erhält man eine PFD des jeweiligen Teilsystems. 
Wie rechne ich aber nun die 1v2-Schaltung der beiden 2v3-Schaltungen aus? 

Hoffe es war einigermaßen verständlich, worin das Problem liegt. Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Safety (1 Oktober 2012)

Hallo, 
kann Dir leider nicht helfen, beschäftige mich mit diesen Strukturen nicht gibt doch aber einiges an Software dazu. Ich sehe am Muttwoch mal meine Bibliothek durch da war ein sehr dickes Buch mit Formeln aber wenn ich es noch richtig weis war da auch nur immer die eine oder die andere Struktur berechnet .


----------



## williwuff (1 Oktober 2012)

@safety:
Was ist denn das für ein dickes Buch in deiner Bibliothek?


----------



## Safety (1 Oktober 2012)

Funktionale Sicherheit von Josef Börcsök


----------



## Safety (1 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Kapitel 12 Zuverlässigleitsblockanalyse
Kapitel 12.1.3 Gemischte Systeme
Mir flimmen die Augen wenn ich die Formeln sehe.
Sollte Dir aber helfen.

Und da jammern wir mir der 13849-1


----------



## williwuff (2 Oktober 2012)

Ich hab das Buch auch und hab grad mal reingeschaut.
Ein reines Formel-WirrWarr  Ob es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt?


----------



## williwuff (15 Oktober 2012)

also ich hab mir mal die kapitel in dem buch angeschaut. so ganz glücklich bin ich nicht wirklich. in die formeln gehen z.b. keine fehler gemeinsamer ursache mit ein. und auch keine Wiederholungsprüfung

Gibt es eine möglichkeit über die bestehenden formeln der iec 61508 das zu berechnen? Kombinieren kann man die Formeln nicht, so wie es aussieht, oder?

irgendwie hab ich noch keine Lösung...


----------



## Klopfer (26 Oktober 2012)

Moin,

also das klingt doch machbar... Warum sollten sich die Formeln nicht kombinieren lassen? Das Ergebnis wird doch besser, da durch die Struktur bedingt mehrere Bauteile zuverlässiger sind als ein PFD1oo1 Bauteil.

Betrachte doch einfach die errechneten PFD2oo3 als weitere PFD1oo1 und setze sie in die Formel für 1oo2 Systeme ein. Überpfürfe jedoch ob sich das Lambda und das Beta nicht verändert haben... 

Nette Literatur dazu bietet übrigens das Pepperl&Fuchs SIL-Handbuch (findet Tante Google im handumdrehen).

Gruß

Alex


----------



## williwuff (28 Oktober 2012)

Klopfer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Betrachte doch einfach die errechneten PFD2oo3 als weitere PFD1oo1 und setze sie in die Formel für 1oo2 Systeme ein. Überpfürfe jedoch ob sich das Lambda und das Beta nicht verändert haben...



Ich hab irgendwie ein ungutes Gefühl, die PFD2oo3 in die Formel für ein 1oo2-System einzusetzen. Ich tendiere zu sagen, dass man das nicht machen darf. Außerdem habe ich nicht gleiche Lambda-Werte.

Ein schwieriges Thema...


----------

